# Best place to rent a car longterm



## LaDonna (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions besides Europcar that would have decent prices on rental cars.....we are wanting to rent one for a month...and right now getting really expensive quotes...ugh!

Thanks for any direction.....


----------

